# Dog Trailer Safety



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm curious just how safe are dog trailers. A friend of mine was just telling me about a friend of their's who lost their dogs this weekend because of exhaust fumes that built up in the trailer, when they got home from training all the dogs were dead. 

I have also heard of multiple instances of dog trailers being hit by other cars on the road, usually because the person didn't see them. That I can see, but that's also just a careless driver.

The exhaust issue is something I've always wondered about, considering the trailer is being towed behind the vehicle, and it's right at that level. What steps are taken when the trailers are built to keep exhaust fumes out, and how well does it work? Has anyone ever hung a CO/NO2 detector in their trailer and measured the levels?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Dog trailers do put your dogs at car level with other vehicles but there is not much you can control about that. Double axle are alot safer I think in case of blowout etc. Alot of (sled) dog trucks have extended exhaust pipes (like a semi) which puts the exhaust up higher and disperses better. 
I do like the ease of loading dogs into trailers - nice with bigger dogs.
My problem with dog trailers is backing them - I suck at it :lol:


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I'm curious just how safe are dog trailers. A friend of mine was just telling me about a friend of their's who lost their dogs this weekend because of exhaust fumes that built up in the trailer, when they got home from training all the dogs were dead.
> 
> I have also heard of multiple instances of dog trailers being hit by other cars on the road, usually because the person didn't see them. That I can see, but that's also just a careless driver.
> 
> The exhaust issue is something I've always wondered about, considering the trailer is being towed behind the vehicle, and it's right at that level. What steps are taken when the trailers are built to keep exhaust fumes out, and how well does it work? Has anyone ever hung a CO/NO2 detector in their trailer and measured the levels?



I have picked up a lot of dogs at airports and taken them to training as well, both in a box trailer and a 6-12 dog trailer. I never had this issue, but I have always shut the vehicle off at stops even if there were dogs in the vehicle (just rolled down windows). Never lost one. Had roof ventilation, battery operated to keep airflow going, or AC on a jones trailer. 

Had a two blow outs in one trip at 75 mph. No issue, slowed and stopped (stopped after the first to get another tire put on the spare, and needed it after dark on the same trip). First tire change 8 min, second one was 5 as the jack was closer to the door and we had a system.

The sensors are available at RV stores, but I have never used one, but it would be interesting to see.


----------

